# Accon NetLink Pro compact kleine Problemchen



## Matze001 (9 September 2011)

Hallo an Alle, vor allem an die Jungs von Deltalogic, 

ich hab hier zwei Probleme mit dem Accon NetLink Pro compacts.

Die Situation ist wie folgt: Ich habe vier von den o.g. NL in einer Anlage
verbaut, welche alle auf einem Switch zusammenlaufen und bei 4 Anlagen auf der MPI-Schnittstelle sitzen.

Nutze ich nun diese Verbindungen ist alles wunderbar, irgendwann passiert es das ein NL nicht mehr da ist, ich bekomme im Simatic Manager die Fehlermeldung "Keine Hardware" und kann auch via NL Suchen diesen Adapter nicht mehr finden. Anpingen lässt er sich, die Weboberfläche ist nicht erreichbar. Bei einem bleibt die LED BLAU  und er "hängt sich einfach auf" bei einem anderen leuchten die blaue und die rote (oder organgene??) LED. Beide sind nicht erreichbar. Die zwei anderern NL haben noch nie Probleme gemacht und sind beide immer erreichbar. Sie sind alle gleich Parametriert (Abgesehen von den IP-Adressen natürlich). Wenn ich die zwei Geräte vom MPI trenne, und
wieder aufstecke funktionieren sie wieder. Der erste (der nur die blaue LED hat) steigt nur aus während man mit ihm arbeitet, der andere (mit der blauen und roten(organgen?) LED) steigt irgendwann aus, ohne aktive Verbindung.

Die zweite Sache ist nicht weniger unangenehm:

Wenn ich auf einer Anlage gearbeitet habe, und dann eine andere Anwähle (PC/PG-Schnittstelle, NL pro compact, eingenschaften, aus der liste wählen, ok, ok, ok....) dann bin ich immernoch mit der ersten Anlage verbunden (Alle Projekte waren zu, keine Onlineverbindung o.ä. mehr aktiv). Das neustarten des Simatic-Managers hilft nichts, wenn ich Windows neu starte geht es wunderbar. Es kann aber hier auch sein das es erst ist seit die SPS mit einem Passwort versehen sind (nicht um jmd. abzuhalten, sondern um genau zu erkennen das ich auf der richtigen SPS bin). Mir fällt es halt dadurch auf das ich auf eine Anlage verbinde die ich noch nicht geöffnet habe, und nicht nach dem Passwort gefragt werde, und beim Betrachten der Bausteine herrausfinde das ich noch auf der alten bin.

Ich hoffe es gibt für die Probleme schnelle und einfache Lösungen, denn die Adapter sollen für eine Fernwartung genutzt werden, und ich kann den Kunden nicht alle 10min an die Maschine jagen damit der die Adapter einmal zieht und wieder steckt, und nach jeder Maschine neustarten ist auch nicht so toll.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (9 September 2011)

Hallo Marcel,

das erste Phänomen sollte durch ein Treiber- und Firmwareupdate behoben werden können.

Bitte mal alle Treiber aktualisieren:
1. ACCON-S7Net
2. Firmware-Update

Das zweite Phänomen ist mir gänzlich unbekannt, habe so etwas auch noch nie gehört. Evtl. ist das durch ein FW-Update auch behoben, bitte mal ausprobieren. Ansonsten auf jeden Fall bei uns melden.

Viele Grüße, Sven


----------



## Matze001 (9 September 2011)

Hallo Sven,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Nun geht es erst einmal ins verdiente Wochenende! Danach wird weitergemacht.
Punkt 1 kann ich also erst später berichten.

Punkt 2 hat sich gerade erledigt, ich hatte allem anschein nac DOCH im Hintergrund noch eine Verbindung zu einer Anlage, somit wollte sich der Accon Treiber nicht von dieser lösen. Wenn ich nun brav darauf achte alle Fenster zu schließen, dann geht es einwanfrei!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (19 September 2011)

Hallo Marcel,

hast du den Punkt 1 bereits gelöst? Über ein kurzes Feedback würde ich mich freuen ;-)

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Matze001 (30 September 2011)

Ich war seit dem leider nicht mehr an der Anlage, und per Fernzugriff will ich das nicht machen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Matze001 (15 Februar 2012)

So endlich mal ein Feedback. 

Das Problem ist nicht wieder aufgetreten. Es wurde der neuste Treiber installiert, aber NICHT die Firmware der Adapter angepasst.

Nun hab ich zwei Netlink Pro Compact vor mir liegen. Beide haben das selbe Phänomen wenn man sich mit der Anlage verbinden will.
Die Adapter bauen eine Verbindung auf, ich kann sie auch sehen und den Teilnehmer erkennen. Wenn ich nun z.B. einen Baustein
übertrage oder ein WinCCflex Projekt, fängt er an rot zu blinken, und ich bekomme keine Verbindung mehr. Helfen tut ein ab und wieder
aufstecken, aber beim nächsten Versuch passiert das gleiche.

Installiert ist die neuste Firmware und das neuste Bios, und der neuste Treiber ist ebenfalls installiert.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Einer der Adapter ist älter, der andere war bis vor 20min jungfräulich in den Händen von Deltalogic... ausgepackt, feste IP vergeben... und getestet...


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (15 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

noch ein paar Fragen zum Problem:
Welche Version der NetLink-Pro compact Firmware verwenden sie?
Welche S7-CPU verwenden Sie (am besten mit der Angabe der CPU-Firmware Version)?
Können sie den Baugruppenzustand der S7-CPU abfragen?
Wenn ja schicken sie mir einen Screenshot des Registers "Kommunikation" zu.
Dort kann man den aktuellen Zustand der Verbindungsressourcen sehen.
Schicken sie die Infos an support@deltalogic.de

Danke
Hanns-Joerg Renschler


----------



## Matze001 (15 Februar 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Mein Kollege hat sich des Problems angenommen, und es auch mit Hilfe des Deltalogic-Supports lösen können!

Es war in der PC/PG-Schnittstelle ein Haken gesetzt der in etwa "kommunkationsparameter automatisch erkennen" lautet (Wortlaut nicht korrekt!!!). Wenn man diesen drin hat, kann es bei einigen Teilnehmern zu Problemen führen, so auch bei dem TP177 auf dem Schreibtisch.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (16 Februar 2012)

Freut mich dass es geklappt hat.
Die automatische Busprofilerkennung ist Fluch und Segen.
Es kann passieren dass man eine MPI-Schnittstellenparametrierung in der PG/PC-Schnittstelle
(z.B. ACCON-S7-NET NLPro(MPI)) verwendet und sich eigentlich aber an einer Schnittstelle mit Profibus-Einstellungen befindet.
Beim Übertragen gehts dann schief.
Hier hilft meist der Diagnose-Button in der PG/PC-Schnittstelle. Darüber kann man erkennen ob alle Teilnehmer (S7,OP,...) erkannt werden
und mit welchen Busparametern zugegriffen wird.
Wir starten eigentlich immer mit der PG/PC-Schnittstelle aus der Systemsteuerung (Verknüpfung auf Desktop), da die unabhängig von STEP7, WinCC flex,usw. ... ist. Erst wenn dort alle relevanten Teilnehmer angezeigt werden, gehts weiter zu STEP7, WinCC flex...

Weiterhin Gutes Gelingen =;-)


----------

